# My Chameleons



## Julirs (Oct 25, 2009)

I am new to tortoises-but here is my obsession! Chameleons! Here are some pics I took today!

Minor and Major Mellers....










Fisher, Mrs. Fisher, and Snips...













AJ...





Baby Panthers...













And Ted...


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 25, 2009)

I've always wanted a Chameleon. Do you ship? It'd be nice to know for a later date. Its hard to find breeders that really care about their animals.


----------



## Julirs (Oct 25, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> I've always wanted a Chameleon. Do you ship? It'd be nice to know for a later date. Its hard to find breeders that really care about their animals.



I absolutely ship. Check back with me anytime!


----------



## Isa (Oct 25, 2009)

I love Chameleons, yours are so beautiful  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow, those are some beautiful animals.

Chameleons were featured in one of the chapters of the documentary "Life in Cold Blood". I had never realized what interesting critters chameleons are till I watched that series.

Yours look very healthy and are obviously not camera shy!


----------



## Traveller (Oct 27, 2009)

Lovely animals, thanks for sharing.
Some day I'd love to be able to have a chameleon.
Are they a reptile for the more experienced or
is that just rumours.

When I lived in Africa we had a wild chameleon living in
the vines that grew on our deck. I wanted so badly to bring
him home to Canada.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Oct 27, 2009)

Would you ever want to trade some CB chames for some CB redfoots? I would love to rasie up a group of veilds.


----------



## terryo (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey Vince...where have you been?

Your Chameleons are beautiful.


----------



## BethyB1022 (Oct 27, 2009)

Aww, what sweet chameleons and a cute little redfoot baby too! I have long wanted a chameleon, that just may be the next pet I add to my arc


----------



## Stazz (Oct 28, 2009)

Awwwwwwww they're all beautiful !


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Stunning! I have loved the colors and specialness of these fellows for years. One of those things I would love to try keeping, but think they are beyound me. Thanks for sharing your beauties with us!


----------

